# NABBA Wales Barry 2010



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone was going along? Wether to compete or just to take a look.

I'm nowhere near competition level but I'm interested in going down for a look, never been to a bbing comp before, I'm guessing you can just turn up to watch..?

Any info would be great :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Just wondered if anyone was going along? Wether to compete or just to take a look.
> 
> I'm nowhere near competition level but I'm interested in going down for a look, never been to a bbing comp before, I'm guessing you can just turn up to watch..?
> 
> Any info would be great :thumbup1:


 get in easy in the day,get tickets for the night show while your there.

its a good show and worth you going,good buz like!.

you may be able to get them online,try that?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

mal said:


> get in easy in the day,get tickets for the night show while your there.
> 
> its a good show and worth you going,good buz like!.
> 
> you may be able to get them online,try that?


Got a number off an old thread for the bloke selling tickets.

What's the 'Night Show'?? Sounds very exotic...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I went last year, good show

Although there was a definate bias towards welsh people in the judging. One of the guys I know competed out of area due to the UKBFF Portsmouth being on the same day as the Nabba West and he got 5th but then they came backstage and said he could go to the Brits but some guys that placed higher didnt get an invite.

I was going to compete in Nabba this year but couldnt do the West because of personal committments and so the Wales show was the natural alternative if I could have got dispensation to compete out of area.

But that put me right off and so sticking with UKBFF instead.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant show 5 weeks to go, cant wait!!! :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds good then, I'll definitely come down provided I can convince my mate (Shady45 on here) to come with. But he's a lazy cnut 

I understand what you mean about dodgy judging Tom, and I'm not suprised that the Welsh are slightly biased towards their own.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I gotta be honest there was 1 or 2 results that could have gone either way last year but overall pretty good judging i thought, shame that tinytom didnt decide to compete this year i would have loved to see him there awsome physique would have been a great addition to nabba :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big silver back said:


> I gotta be honest there was 1 or 2 results that could have gone either way last year but overall pretty good judging i thought, shame that tinytom didnt decide to compete this year i would have loved to see him there awsome physique would have been a great addition to nabba :thumb:


Don't get me wrong mate Im not saying it was all bad judging just that one decision was pretty suspect and thats put me off a bit.

As it happens I can't compete in May anyway as the gym is open in that month so apart from the Expo I won't be able to get on stage at all although I will be attending the Nabba Wales and West.

I am competing at Portsmouth in UKBFF so if you can get to that show you will see me on stage an also guest posing at the Expo. Thanks for the compliment by the way :thumb:

Again I dont mean any disrespect to Nabba at all by those comments, just my own opinion.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing if I can spot some of you big fookers at the show, will be good to see some members in the flesh :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill be in my Extremist Tshirt so wont be hard to spot.

Unless theres any other dwarfs with massive arms there.

Come and say hello.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Ill be in my Extremist Tshirt so wont be hard to spot.
> 
> Unless theres any other dwarfs with massive arms there.
> 
> Come and say hello.


Lol alright, I'll be the scrawny kid in the tiny tee


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Ill be in my Extremist Tshirt so wont be hard to spot.
> 
> Unless theres any other dwarfs with *massive arms there.*
> 
> Come and say hello.


bigger than yours ? :confused1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Don't get me wrong mate Im not saying it was all bad judging just that one decision was pretty suspect and thats put me off a bit.
> 
> As it happens I can't compete in May anyway as the gym is open in that month so apart from the Expo I won't be able to get on stage at all although I will be attending the Nabba Wales and West.
> 
> ...


I see what your saying mate, i think every show has a few dodgy calls! Yes mate i'll look forward to seeing you compete at Portsmouth :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's a decent show, although I haven't been for a couple of years.

Good memories of that place, though - my mate was on stage next to Flex Lewis in 2004 (of course Flex wiped everyone out).


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Got a number off an old thread for the bloke selling tickets.
> 
> What's the 'Night Show'?? Sounds very exotic...


its all pre judging in the day, then the main show in the night.

you'l probably want to attend the evening show,a better atmos.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a good show normally get a good turn out.....i hear a rumour that a previous IFBB Pro is competing in class one i know what your thinking how can this be a Pro competing against amateurs but yes it is true i am led to believe......


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is a good show normally get a good turn out.....i hear a rumour that a previous IFBB Pro is competing in class one i know what your thinking how can this be a Pro competing against amateurs but yes it is true i am led to believe......


You never know who will turn up in barry.but if your quality,

it does not matter..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> You never know who will turn up in barry.but if your quality,
> 
> it does not matter..


it does if you was a Pro and now your trophy hunting.....


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is a good show normally get a good turn out.....i hear a rumour that a previous IFBB Pro is competing in class one i know what your thinking how can this be a Pro competing against amateurs but yes it is true i am led to believe......


If its the ex-pro im thinking of i think it is just a rumour mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think we are boh tinking of the same one mate heard it was more than a rumour...i hope it is not true though


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i think we are boh tinking of the same one mate heard it was more than a rumour...i hope it is not true though


 He's in brilliant shape at the moment so i can see why theres rumors but the last thing he said was that he was gonna concentrate on the ifbb masters world championships again this year to better his 5th placing last year. I dont think he can do both feds can he? But you never know :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it does if you was a Pro and now your trophy hunting.....


 Maybe, but he's not guarantied a trophy is he,not first place


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> Maybe, but he's not guarantied a trophy is he,not first place


yea Ok


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

So any hints on who this Pro may be?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the only pro will be the one guest posing.for sure.


----------



## Gazaramataz (Jan 5, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Don't get me wrong mate Im not saying it was all bad judging just that one decision was pretty suspect and thats put me off a bit.
> 
> As it happens I can't compete in May anyway as the gym is open in that month so apart from the Expo I won't be able to get on stage at all although I will be attending the Nabba Wales and West.
> 
> ...


Could you tell me the date of the Portsmouth event please? I've just recently moved to the area from plymouth and would really like to come along and watch.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> I went last year, good show
> 
> Although there was a definate bias towards welsh people in the judging. One of the guys I know competed out of area due to the UKBFF Portsmouth being on the same day as the Nabba West and he got 5th but then they came backstage and said he could go to the Brits but some guys that placed higher didnt get an invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Youre not competing in NABBA?.... Thank god for that! 

Someone i consider to be of exceptional standard on the right day. Im glad you aint doin NABBA, i might be able to sleep better now, ha!

I wish you well with your qualifier Tom boi! :thumbup1:

Paul.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

im having a pop at the 1st timers. i aint the best but im doing all i can to get to my best. i aint been this light in about 10 years lol. ive learnt a lot in the last 11 weeks of this comp prep. ps who ever thinks dieting and training for comp is easy. think again i aint finding it no walk in the park i can tell you


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

big silver back said:


> He's in brilliant shape at the moment so i can see why theres rumors but the last thing he said was that he was gonna concentrate on the ifbb masters world championships again this year to better his 5th placing last year. I dont think he can do both feds can he? But you never know :confused1:


Shame.... was looking forward to it.... :thumb: ,never mind... always another day...

what i DO NOT understand tho is what benefit he gets from doing the Local show when he went at a national level last year for the ifbb worlds... however he NEVER Seems to go on and do the Britain after winning the local show....

what i have been hearing is that it does put some competitors off when people at this level do these show's personally i couldnt give a **** who im against....

I beleive the rules say that if he/she swaps to Nabba then its a 2 year ban from the Ifbb...

at the end of the day who gives a **** who turns up as long as you've worked your **** off then **** 'em.......5 more weeks......

should be a good turn out.. have 5 from my gym entering......

:beer:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> im having a pop at the 1st timers. i aint the best but im doing all i can to get to my best. i aint been this light in about 10 years lol. ive learnt a lot in the last 11 weeks of this comp prep. ps who ever thinks dieting and training for comp is easy. think again i aint finding it no walk in the park i can tell you


good man get up there its a Buzz....

steve


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

lol steve bit nervous but ive worked my **** off and gone through hell so im having a pop at it


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> lol steve bit nervous but ive worked my **** off and gone through hell so im having a pop at it


Just enjoy it mate.... you have said you've worked your ass off then thats all that matters mate do your best.......

steve:thumbup1:

where do yiou train.?

steve


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

powerhouse gym steve. parkmans gym aberdare


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i know it mate... know parkman well....(the header).


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

oh hes a wild 1. i think theres 3 or 4 of us from there doing it. 1 in a junior class tho


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ill be there the fat one at the back torn hammie

abcess and now going in for surgery on tues on my thumb not a good year

ill be sat at the back with my misses keeping stum

its gonna be a intense show im looking forward to it

with alek and justin going for the overall i no they have both gone all out


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

glanzav said:


> ill be there the fat one at the back torn hammie
> 
> abcess and now going in for surgery on tues on my thumb not a good year
> 
> ...


I think you have the wrong show , Justin is concentrating on the WFBB in September at Port Talbot, as for Alex the rumours are still going strong that he is going to be on stage at the NABBA Wales (not sure Why?).

I like Steve's presence of mind its all about on the day and enjoying yourself!

*Good Luck Too All* that enter on the day :beer:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Youre not competing in NABBA?.... Thank god for that!
> 
> ...


LMAO Ive had a few people say that, very nice compliment thanks.

This year I wont be fcuking up my carbs like previously so should be in on the money.

Portsmouth is on 18th April for the guy that wanted to know.

Tickets available from me at a discounted rate and VIP seats :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Youre not competing in NABBA?.... Thank god for that!
> 
> ...


could not of said it better myself Paul...  hope your prep is going well buddy see you in southport


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> I think you have the wrong show , Justin is concentrating on the WFBB in September at Port Talbot, as for Alex the rumours are still going strong that he is going to be on stage at the NABBA Wales (not sure Why?).
> 
> I like Steve's presence of mind its all about on the day and enjoying yourself!
> 
> *Good Luck Too All* that enter on the day :beer:


You know what its like mate same old BULL**** every year....just makes people laugh...

like ive said who gives a **** who's doing it... :cursing:

the ONLY person you should be thinking of -- is your self....

Steve

anyway only 5 weeks today will tell.......

Steve


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep - hopefully will be going as a spectator of course.

J


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Shame.... was looking forward to it.... :thumb: ,never mind... always another day...
> 
> what i DO NOT understand tho is what benefit he gets from doing the Local show when he went at a national level last year for the ifbb worlds... however he NEVER Seems to go on and do the Britain after winning the local show....
> 
> ...


Love the enthusiasm Steve. Got me all fired up for mine, which i need to be as although im prepping, i don't feel i am and im quite often of late thinking why am i bothering. Not due to who's in it as i don't know, but more for the whole process in general if you know what i mean.

Im sure once changes really start happening the motivation will kick in and get me fired up fully..I guess bring it on is the phrase... :tongue:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

the only reason alek is doing the show is because justin is

nothing to do with me but iv been told by many they have a lil fued against eachother

and i no alek is looking insane ill try and request some pics but i think he will be saving it for the day


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

glanzav said:


> the only reason alek is doing the show is because justin is
> 
> nothing to do with me but iv been told by many they have a lil fued against eachother
> 
> and i no alek is looking insane ill try and request some pics but i think he will be saving it for the day


Just spoke to Justin today and is 'NOT' doing the NABBA Wales, he is concentrating on the WFBB Port Talbot Show in September.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> the only reason alek is doing the show is because justin is
> 
> nothing to do with me but iv been told by many they have a lil fued against eachother
> 
> and i no alek is looking insane ill try and request some pics but i think he will be saving it for the day


**** Sake Grow up..:cursing:if theres a little feud sort it in the street ... what you going to do on stage hit soemone with a front double bicep..... :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bigsteve1974 said:


> **** Sake Grow up..:cursing:if theres a little feud sort it in the street ... what you going to do on stage hit soemone with a front double bicep..... :confused1:


lol you obviously havent seen how Weeman solves disputes.

He has 10 hit ultra combos of poses to destruct opponents :lol:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> lol you obviously havent seen how Weeman solves disputes.
> 
> He has 10 hit ultra combos of poses to destruct opponents :lol:


Weeman has one hell of a weapon of Mass Destruction so Ser told me :lol:

He's not called the Ginger Ninja for nothing!


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, Preperations for the Wales are going very well,enquieries for competitors at the moment are very good so once again i think it will be a well contested show. Tickets are selling very well, this year the evening seating will be numbered and not sit anywhere as in previous years.If anyone needs any info on tickets please contact me on 01633 255663 or 07790234640.

Tom glad you were at the show last year, as i know you quite well im really supprised i missed you, i was on the front desk with Tony for quite a while.Who was the guy you were refering to in your first post because last year i had no one competing out of area as far as i know, i had 48 competitors i have just double checked last years entry forms and everyone who competed have given an address in wales, so if someone you new competed out off area then they did not have permission and also gave a false address. As far as qualifying for the Brits, after consulting the judges I invite competitors to the Brits and i can assure you that i did not go backstage and invite anyone that came 5th after they had left the stage. As far as judging goes we all know across the feds its not perfect, but how could the judges at my show be biased to the Welsh when all competitors are Welsh and even if someone was competing out of area how would the judges know as during the judging competitors are only called out by name not where they are from.

Will keep you all updated as to how things are going through this thread but looking forward to a great show with all your support which is very much appreciated.

forgot to mention we are hoping to send at least 2 or 3 competitors from Wales to the world championships in Malta on June 19th.

thats all for now, Mike.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

fit1 said:


> Hi everyone, Preperations for the Wales are going very well,enquieries for competitors at the moment are very good so once again i think it will be a well contested show. Tickets are selling very well, this year the evening seating will be numbered and not sit anywhere as in previous years.If anyone needs any info on tickets please contact me on 01633 255663 or 07790234640.
> 
> *Tom glad you were at the show last year, as i know you quite well im really supprised i missed you, i was on the front desk with Tony for quite a while.Who was the guy you were refering to in your first post because last year i had no one competing out of area as far as i know, i had 48 competitors i have just double checked last years entry forms and everyone who competed have given an address in wales, so if someone you new competed out off area then they did not have permission and also gave a false address. As far as qualifying for the Brits, after consulting the judges I invite competitors to the Brits and i can assure you that i did not go backstage and invite anyone that came 5th after they had left the stage. As far as judging goes we all know across the feds its not perfect, but how could the judges at my show be biased to the Welsh when all competitors are Welsh and even if someone was competing out of area how would the judges know as during the judging competitors are only called out by name not where they are from.*
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Let me first say I am in no way slating NABBA or indeed the show it was just a comment on that particular incident.

There were 2 competitors that competed out of area Rob Jones and Pete Burnet. Pete Burnet was the one that the incident apparently happened to.

If they gave false addresses then thats a bit naughty as they should have asked permission for out of area competition, I thought Tony knew about it.

I am just relaying what I was told by the guys so if its wrong then obviously I apologise, at the time I had no reason to doubt their word.

I'll be at the show to support it so hopefully get a chance to chat to you this time.

Hope theres no hard feelings, thanks for coming on and addressing the issue.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tom,

Nothing to have hard feelings over mate, your thread didnt read as if you were slating the show, i appreciate you were just giving your views and feedback thats why i tried to word my reply as an explanation rather than a rant, will be down at Tony,s show in Exeter so will see you there.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

fit1 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Nothing to have hard feelings over mate, your thread didnt read as if you were slating the show, i appreciate you were just giving your views and feedback thats why i tried to word my reply as an explanation rather than a rant, will be down at Tony,s show in Exeter so will see you there.


i think its time to get the door staff to ask for I.D...lol..... :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Nothing to have hard feelings over mate, your thread didnt read as if you were slating the show, i appreciate you were just giving your views and feedback thats why i tried to word my reply as an explanation rather than a rant, will be down at Tony,s show in Exeter so will see you there.


Mike i'll be at the exeter show, i'll keep my eye out for you so we can have a chat mate :thumb:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

No probs mate be good to catch up.If im in neutral and dont see you give me dig.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be at the exeter show....i think


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i will be at the exeter show....i think


I'll be keeping my eye out for you to then, so i can pick your brains!!!! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big silver back said:


> I'll be keeping my eye out for you to then, so i can pick your brains!!!! :whistling: :thumb:


Only a small meal mate. :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Only a small meal mate. :lol:


Oops :whistling: :lol:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i will also be there ...... :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Ill be in my Rapist Tshirt so wont be hard to spot.
> 
> Unless theres any other dwarfs with massive arms there.
> 
> Come and say hello.


Can't say im surprised


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> i will also be there ...... :thumb:


 Checking out the competition for the british finals i suppose? :whistling:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Checking out the competition for the british finals i suppose? :whistling:


only just seen this post mate... im not even thinking of the british mate lets get the welsh out of the way first....  ..

good thing is im only 5'10 so im elegibale to do the class 2.... im shrinking..?

im going up to Shout some abuse at scarb's ...ha, :whistling: :whistling:

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

really we will see about that ya big lump......


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> only just seen this post mate... im not even thinking of the british mate lets get the welsh out of the way first....  ..
> 
> good thing is im only 5'10 so im elegibale to do the class 2.... im shrinking..?
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity im just under 5'8 what class would i be in, class 2 or 3?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

class 3 big chap  class3 is 5'6 1/2-5'8 1/2.

This just makes your size all the more mindblowing now you big welsh lump of cvnt!!!!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> class 3 big chap  class3 is 5'6 1/2-5'8 1/2.
> 
> This just makes your size all the more mindblowing now you big welsh lump of cvnt!!!!!!


 I just like to think of myself as taller :whistling: :lol:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick update, entries are looking very good and tickets are selling well, just trying to get the last few bits organised so everything can run smoothly.

mr height classes with Nabba are,

Class 4, up to and including 1.65m

Class 3, over 1.65m and up to and including 1.72m

Class 2, over 1.72m and up to and including 1.79m

Class 1,over 1.79m

or for us oldies,

Class 4, up to and including 5`5 1/2 "

Class 3, over 5`5 1/2" and up to and including 5`7 3/4"

Class 2, over 5` 7 3/4" and up to and including 5`10 1/2"

Class 1, over 5` 10 1/2"

will keep you all updated with the show news, Mike.


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll be going down for a look


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

guppy said:


> I'll be going down for a look


is the the GUPPY i know......?

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

fit1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick update, entries are looking very good and tickets are selling well, just trying to get the last few bits organised so everything can run smoothly.
> 
> ...


should be a good one.. sold over 100 tickets from the gym...

5 competing from the gym.....

steve


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

im definately going this year. see you there


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> is the the GUPPY i know......?
> 
> steve


Unsure matey.

Im from Abergavenny?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

guppy said:


> Unsure matey.
> 
> Im from Abergavenny?


no sorry mate the guppy i know is from the rhondda......

cheers

steve


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> no sorry mate the guppy i know is from the rhondda......
> 
> cheers
> 
> steve


No worries.

Did work on the Porth by-pass for a good year or so, so know the area pretty well


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it possible to just turn up and pay on the day for this or will it be a sell out and not be able to get in?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> Is it possible to just turn up and pay on the day for this or will it be a sell out and not be able to get in?


most years you have been safe paying on the door but this year seems to be very busy... sold over 100 tickets from the gym alone plus need more...

steve


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone coming to the judging only will get tickets on the door as we dont sell judging only tickets before the event. As steve said allday/evening tickets are selling very well, the downstairs is 3/4 sold but there are also 400 seats in the Balcony so at the moment i cant see a problem purchasing your evening tickets during the day. If this changes i will let eveyone Know. But as with all shows be it panto,music etc allways safer to have your tickets.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Where and how much are tickets? im coming up from pembroke and would be dissapointed to turn up to be sent away. thanx


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Merve500, you wont get sent home mate, tickets have sold really well but it is a large capacity theatre, downstairs is pretty much sold out but we still have 400 tickets for the balcony which has superb views of the stage. The ticket price is £12 all day or £6 just for the judging. Looking at the entry so far it will be well worth your journey.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Hi Merve500, you wont get sent home mate, tickets have sold really well but it is a large capacity theatre, downstairs is pretty much sold out but we still have 400 tickets for the balcony which has superb views of the stage. The ticket price is £12 all day or £6 just for the judging. Looking at the entry so far it will be well worth your journey.


 Its always a great show and always a great standard of competition, well worth a journey for anyone! Only 2 weeks now cant wait :thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

aww awsum thanx alot i am looking forward too it not long now!

see you there


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Its always a great show and always a great standard of competition, well worth a journey for anyone! Only 2 weeks now cant wait :thumb:


not long at all... tickets are selling fast i beleive nearly all down stairs sold out so the balcony ones left.?

im doing the Class 1 now as mike measured me today im just over the 179.

steve


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

is there a big difference int eh veiwing between nup and downstairs?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> is there a big difference int eh veiwing between nup and downstairs?


to be honest mate i prefer the upstairs... :thumb:

steve


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ahh well no worries then,how are you feeling in the last week steve?


----------



## ounpowerhouse (May 5, 2006)

bigsteve1974 said:


> not long at all... tickets are selling fast i beleive nearly all down stairs sold out so the balcony ones left.?
> 
> im doing the Class 1 now as mike measured me today im just over the 179.
> 
> steve


take off the high heel or else i`ll set my chimp on you lol.

Ali

:thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

ounpowerhouse said:


> take off the high heel or else i`ll set my chimp on you lol.
> 
> Ali
> 
> :thumb:


ha ha... i thought i seen you walking around treforest Industrial estate with a SHAVEN APE... but i didnt want to disturb you.... :whistling: ... he's looking for september...lol..... :beer:

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> ahh well no worries then,how are you feeling in the last week steve?


yeah mate im happy with the way things are going... lets see what happens in 11 days..not that im counting...?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Under a week to go now.....sholuld be a good show Plenty of tickets sold... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

hope theres two left for me any my mate


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

merve500, no worries mate we will have tickets left for you and we appreciate the support.

Everything is looking good, entries coming in by the day and tickets selling well. Just hope that after weeks of organising that all goes well on the day. All our trade stands and guest stars have been confirmed, also this year we have 4 judges coming from out of area so all looking good. Will keep you all updated as the week goes on.


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Mike (fit1), just wanted to wish you All the best for Sat mate, seems to busy this year, should be a great day for all. You deserve it with all the work you've put in.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

well im having a pop at it. nervousness is kicking in lol i am doing the 1st timers class. ive came down from 16 stone 2 to 12,13 so far. 5 days to go. good luck everyone


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good luck to every one B4KUN u have put alot of effort in think of tht mate ur nerves will go otu the window uve worked hard and what ever placing u get its an achivement in its self to get in top shape


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

what time does pre judging kick off?


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

pre-judging 1.00pm mate.Will update on the show later.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, thought i would update you on how things are going, over 40 entries so far, so looks to be some well fought battles. Trades stands are supplements by our main sponsor of the event THE RIGHT STUFF WALES thanks guys eternally gratefull for your support,with there help we will be sending at least 3 athletes to world championships in Malta,(providing the judges are happy with the standard) looking at the entry that wont be a problem.Also we have a trade stand by clothing supplier XXXL explosive fibres from cornwall, thanks guys for making the journey.

We have 2 very good guest stars, Natalie Jakomis trained figure double welsh champion and runner up miss britain 2009, and David Guest 2009 Mr England,2009 south west champion and runner up 2009 Britain, saw Dave doing a spot last week and he looked supperb, and once again my little one will be doing a spot, she is 10 years old and tells me she wants to do it to keep practicing until she is 16 so she can compete, she says she wants to be the youngest miss wales ever, we will see whats she is doing by the time she 16 eh, kids.

Tickets have gone very well, there will be tickets available on the door no worries. Anything else to report i will let you all know.

cheers for now Mike.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike it was great to catch up last week at the West show this show is looking like it is going to be another great show unfortunatly i cannot make it but i wish you best with it look forward to seeing you at southport.....

excellant guest spots Dave is looking awesome and it is great to see a female guest spot and Natalie is an excellant choice....


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Just to add, Natalie has put together a great routine and is looking in great shape. This will be a perfect opportunity for female athletes to show the men that they can bring the WOW factor too.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Martin Jones said:


> Just to add, Natalie has put together a great routine and is looking in great shape. This will be a perfect opportunity for female athletes to show the men that they can bring the WOW factor too.


Martin, Natalie has always had the WOW factor mate!

The show should be one of the best if all the gossip is true about who is competeing and what shape/condition they are in is true.

See you Saturday :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im hoping to get up to see this, however just got the keys to my new gym and may not be able to attend.

Hope all goes well Mike, good to see you last week.


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

We would like to take this opportunity to thank Andy and his staff at GASPARI NUTRITION for their help in providing a large quantity of free samples of their quality products which will be available at the NABBA WALES show tomorrow. We'd like to wish everyone competeing all the best.

Thanks

Mike

The Right Stuff Wales


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

results plz the over 40s and 50s were fantastic and some great guys in the novice class couldnt stop long due to work


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Any results???????????????????????


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod Night took the overall


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I heard it was close between rod knight and steve fairchild for class one, steves best showing to date.

Who won class 4?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Results are now up, show didn't finish until 10.30 last night.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> I heard it was close between rod knight and steve fairchild for class one, steves best showing to date.
> 
> Who won class 4?


Paul it was the Best Steve has been, condition and shape, symmetry (as Steve knows he's not gifted with ginetics  ) Steve's legs where sharper and more cut than Rods and his overall package was good.

It was a very close decision and could of gone either way!

Clas 4 was won by a guy from Bridgend Lee Thomas (last show was as a Junior years ago!), great shape , symmetry and his condition was nearly there.

Best upper chest on a bodybuilder i have seen in a long time, a deserved win in my opinion.

One to push you all the way at the Britain mate :laugh:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Paul it was the Best Steve has been, condition and shape, symmetry (as Steve knows he's not gifted with ginetics  ) Steve's legs where sharper and more cut than Rods and his overall package was good.
> 
> It was a very close decision and could of gone either way!
> 
> ...


it was a very good day Never seen it so busy i beleive it was a sell out Great crowd...

All ive had is Very good feed back from good people.. so for me thats winning...ive been told is was very close between me and rod... but that this game for you.. :thumbup1:

i enjoyed it thats the main thing and i will be BAck. :thumb:

Steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> One to push you all the way at the Britain mate :laugh:


One more to push me at the Britain there are plenty of them.....


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

class 1 line up


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Paul it was the Best Steve has been, condition and shape, symmetry (as Steve knows he's not gifted with ginetics  ) Steve's legs where sharper and more cut than Rods and his overall package was good.
> 
> It was a very close decision and could of gone either way!
> 
> ...


best class 4 in terms of the above that i've seen for a while imo, clear winner.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flatout.com said:


> best class 4 in terms of the above that i've seen for a while imo, clear winner.


WOW better than Wayne Jones and Lee C interesting


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> WOW better than Wayne Jones and Lee C interesting


bigger than wayne mate.really good proportion and symmetry as said earlier. a physique i would love to be honest, prob never get though :cursing:

good luck with the finals too mate :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate....

if this is the case i better up my game.....i would like to see some pics i heard his upper body was good but lacked a little in the legs....


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate....
> 
> if this is the case i better up my game.....i would like to see some pics i heard his upper body was good but lacked a little in the legs....


a little condition maybe but he may have come in 95% looking to go to the brits too or perhaps that was his max? who knows.......

but you have a better eye for it than me i would think, so i may be talking boll*cks 

thought your back was awesome by the way....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> WOW better than Wayne Jones and Lee C interesting


That would be a Class 4 line up to make a Judge cry!!!

His upper body was good, his legs needed a little bit more separation Paul, but i think, on a whole, he has a pound or two to lose to come in shredded and ultra hard.

Darren Poole pushed him all the way and it was very close.

I think the guy has the potential to go far, but his last show was years ago and as a Junior, then he waits till his forties to make a comeback, we may never see him again till the O/50's :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flatout.com said:


> a little condition maybe but he may have come in 95% looking to go to the brits too or perhaps that was his max? who knows.......
> 
> but you have a better eye for it than me i would think, so i may be talking boll*cks
> 
> thought your back was awesome by the way....


this is what i did for the west so it is a good stragedy...

cheersfor the compliment mate...



XL BODIES LTD said:


> That would be a Class 4 line up to make a Judge cry!!!
> 
> His upper body was good, his legs needed a little bit more separation Paul, but i think, on a whole, he has a pound or two to lose to come in shredded and ultra hard.
> 
> ...


Darren is a good Bodybuilder and is allways shredded he is always one to watch at the finals.....it is good we have some new Class 4 gus coming through no matter how long it has been since he competed last, i look forward to locking horns with both him and Darren at Southport....

cheers for the reveiw guys


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Great day, biggest crowd i've seen in many years, have to say that both the guest stars were awesome, that is Natalie Jakomis and David Guest imo will do very well at southport, best moment of the day for me Dave Clarke's special award, with what he's gone through he deserves everything. To a lot of people the Man's a legend in bodybuilding.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

pics????????


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

trs1 said:


> Great day, biggest crowd i've seen in many years, have to say that both the guest stars were awesome, that is Natalie Jakomis and David Guest imo will do very well at southport, best moment of the day for me Dave Clarke's special award, with what he's gone through he deserves everything. To a lot of people the Man's a legend in bodybuilding.


I second that Mike, good to meet up Saturday mate and chat, hope you did ok with the stall?

Dave Clarke is a Legend, i dont think Dave has never made time for anybody interested in Bodybuilding.

When i started, my first time at 16 (Yes i know a long time ago), it was Dave i was taken too see and his advice was given freely and at no time was anything expected in return!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Fantastic show a credit to Mike, great to catch up and chat to so many great guys there also. Welsh bodybuilding is going from strength to strength, inspired me to get back on the stage too!!! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi mate, spoke to Dave today, he's blown away with the award on sat.He's on hols from tom for 2 weeks, when he's back be good to catch up. Thanks


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

what an eye opener i found it. i did the 1st timers. im getting ready for next year now. what a buzz being up on the stage. ! i loved it


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> what an eye opener i found it. i did the 1st timers. im getting ready for next year now. what a buzz being up on the stage. ! i loved it


good thats the attitude. :thumb:


----------



## BRASS MONKEY (Jun 9, 2008)

HELLO! BEEN SPYING ON HERE OF AND ON FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS BUT NEVER POSTED!! SO HERE GOES. first of all well done mike richards a gentleman and genuine bloke. Has improved the show year on year since the Danny Williams I`m in charge and so important years. Sercondly that fella back stage who informs everyone how long it is before your on. TOP MAN and another gentleman. Always been dieted and stressed so never talked to him as Jim or whoever but top man.

Next my mucker Daren poole. I was his best Man and as of today he is to be mine.

Been close so many times but as of yet hasn't come for him. Well he doesn't give up and one day mark my words he will win his class. Thats a cert!

Next me who am I. Well i realised in 2000 i just didn't have the genetics to make it so I gave up and started playing rugby again at 33. After a broken jaw and anbd severall big injuries I knocked that on the head. So last year came back and won the Wales masters over 40's. Then I got the idea of doin the misters again. I came LAST not third class 3 LAST!!!! Never mind a realistic result I feel.

So I have really retired now.

But my mrs ain't knowing what to do with the trophy!!! On its own it looks great. But next to the others 4 class wins 2 overalls a novice win and Masters o/40 it looks ****!!!!

Anyway hope people take this the right way meant as a tounge in cheek thanks to everyone. Been some of the happiest days of my life with some wonderfull people.

Chow

Mike d


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Flex Factor said:


> Was very impressed with Gareth Lacey (Class 2) physique - was a little suprised he did not win the overall - can anyone (a judge maybe) offer a suggestion as to why he didn't as personally i thought his overall package was complete?
> 
> Standard this year was great, much tougher than last year in many of the classes.
> 
> Unsure as the women's group mind - unsure as to what the judges were looking for that is, line up was very good!


In the night Gareth had smoothed over, his overall package lacks legs, as in outer quad sweep and overall size. That said he was a deserved winner of Class 2 by far the best onstage in my opinion.

Overall for me was not the right choice either, i think it should have gone to the Class 4 winner Lee Thomas or Class 3 Winner Anthony Seabourne!

Thats my opinion again, the other Judges on the day saw it differently!

Ladies classes are always hard to judge, however i see it as figure and physique! I know they dress it up as Trained or Toned.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

BRASS MONKEY said:


> HELLO! BEEN SPYING ON HERE OF AND ON FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS BUT NEVER POSTED!! SO HERE GOES. first of all well done mike richards a gentleman and genuine bloke. Has improved the show year on year since the Danny Williams I`m in charge and so important years. Sercondly that fella back stage who informs everyone how long it is before your on. TOP MAN and another gentleman. Always been dieted and stressed so never talked to him as Jim or whoever but top man.
> 
> Next my mucker Daren poole. I was his best Man and as of today he is to be mine.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your retirement Mike, you are a top Bodybuilder that has done very well over the years. Class 3 this year was good, very good it was hard to place all 3 competitors. I thought you would of been doing the 0/40's as you did last time so was surprised to see you step out in class 3, however you held your own and looked good mate!

Enjoy your retirement and maybe you may want to think about sitting at the front on the Judges Table next ???


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

mike d

how can you say you never had the genetics

if you are who i think you are

when you come down to play for blackwood you were so big and muscle bound you had a job to run

when i started down blackwood gym its the likes of you alan arms and paul thomas that inspired me on


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I missed this show due to work commitments that I couldnt get out of and im totally gutted!!!!

If anyones got any pics can they please get them up so I see and contribute to what you are all talking about>??????


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

does anyone else think that the novice winner mathew Ali has a rediculously small waist in proportion with legs and back? (although i'd say he was carrying a lot on his glutes)


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i no matthew yea his waistline is tiny

there were alot of guys carrying alot more weight on stage

people say they dont like his shape

personally i do it reminds me of the old school bodybuilders back in the 80s


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

glanzav said:


> i no matthew yea his waistline is tiny
> 
> there were alot of guys carrying alot more weight on stage
> 
> ...


mate i think if he could bring his **** in then he would go far in BB with such a tiny waist and clearly big muscle bellies!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

was a little disappointed at the junior standard though it has to be said!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yea juniors are dying off

be intersting to see what it will be like in the port talbot

alis have good genetics his uncle and his farther done well in the sport

be interesting to see how he fairs in the brits


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

glanzav said:


> yea juniors are dying off
> 
> be intersting to see what it will be like in the port talbot
> 
> ...


was a little gutted the guy who took my title was about 9 stone soaking wet, not taking anything away from him he deserved the win out of that line up. None of the juniors got invites to the britain finals only the novice finals.

I hears his family are big into BB - looked well. Wish that lumper in the novices knew how to pose also!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yea the novice was a interesting class lots of different types of physiques

give it 2 years and ill have a crack injury and sickness free depending


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

glanzav said:


> yea the novice was a interesting class lots of different types of physiques
> 
> give it 2 years and ill have a crack injury and sickness free depending


same here pal hoping to get a good enough job done on my chest to get back up there, currently about 18stone lean so hoping with a target (and a chest) i will be able to be competitive in that class(novice).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyreid said:


> was a little disappointed at the junior standard though it has to be said!!


the standard at the west was good....



Flex Factor said:


> As for the ladies class, can you explain fuller what you mean mate? Would you have said one/two of the competitors would have been better suited in a different c;ass/category?


there is some confusion about the 2 ladies classes in NABBA alot of the girls are confused i must say a 7yr NABBA judge saying this about the classes adds to that confusion......

all you have to do is look at the Toned class winners from the NABBA West and the NABBA SE 2 massivly different physiques but yet both won the same class so very confusing for the girls...


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Flex Factor said:


> Thanks for your breakdown mate, although personally i'd have to disagree with the 'overall package lacks legs' comment as i thought by far his were the fullest, if not the most separated. That said the Judges have a very hard job on the day and i take nothing away from them.
> 
> In the day (by the night time he'd smooothed over) his condition was spot on, still lacks legs size in proportion to upper body, :- good overall package.
> 
> ...


These are my honest opinions, many of the competitors asked me what i thought on the day and in the night.

I just try to tell them what i think, most know the truth themselves and take it as honest genuine help.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> the standard at the west was good....
> 
> there is some confusion about the 2 ladies classes in NABBA alot of the girls are confused i must say a 7yr NABBA judge saying this about the classes adds to that confusion......
> 
> ...


I am speaking personaly here Paul, although each year the judges say the same thing on the table i sit on.

Perhaps its one question to raise with Area Reps or at the Britain!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul i did not mean anything by mentioning how long you have judge just to say that an experianced Judge has said pretty much the same....

i agree at the West the girl who won the Toned had deep cut abs and back her legs where toned but upper body not.....i was under the impression that under NABBA rules girls can be reclassed on the day seeing as deep seperation is against the criteria for Toned you can see the confusion with this girl yu mentioned being allowed to do Toned....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Paul i did not mean anything by mentioning how long you have judge just to say that an experianced Judge has said pretty much the same....
> 
> i agree at the West the girl who won the Toned had deep cut abs and back her legs where toned but upper body not.....i was under the impression that under NABBA rules girls can be reclassed on the day seeing as deep seperation is against the criteria for Toned you can see the confusion with this girl yu mentioned being allowed to do Toned....


This is exactly what im saying Paul a girl on the day had a trained figure and in my opinion should have been guided into that class, all be it she might of been the only one in it!

She would have then won as she had a great shape and lovely figure and it showed she had worked hard to achieve the condition, size and shape she had.

As it is she was placed lower down due to being in the wrong class in my opinion, again these are my honest opinions.


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

glanzav said:


> yea juniors are dying off
> 
> be intersting to see what it will be like in the port talbot
> 
> ...


I think the junior class is cause for concern at the moment, what do you think the reasons for lack of entries are. Interested in what people think on this and what can be done to reverse this situation if possible.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> *the standard at the west was good....*
> 
> there is some confusion about the 2 ladies classes in NABBA alot of the girls are confused i must say a 7yr NABBA judge saying this about the classes adds to that confusion......
> 
> all you have to do is look at the Toned class winners from the NABBA West and the NABBA SE 2 massivly different physiques but yet both won the same class so very confusing for the girls...


do you know if the winner proved his age yet bro?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i had to laugh, because Dan Barry last years Jr mr britain was watching at barry and i bumped into him as wer mates from competing last year, and he is a world appart from any other junior around..... he's gonna go far!!!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> do you know if the winner proved his age yet bro?


jjb 1 was talking to Tony Turner on Saturday about this, i think the kid was over the age limit, Tony has asked him to provide evidence of his age, but as of yet i dont think he has or is going to be able too!

Pitty that somebody has to do this and rob another of their rightful placing and also the joy/glory of winning on the day!!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> jjb 1 was talking to Tony Turner on Saturday about this, i think the kid was over the age limit, Tony has asked him to provide evidence of his age, but as of yet i dont think he has or is going to be able too!
> 
> Pitty that somebody has to do this and rob another of their rightful placing and also the joy/glory of winning on the day!!!


i dont know anything 1st hand but allot of people knew him there and work with him and all were a bit confused by his junior win :confused1:

silly thing was he was in decent shape if he just did the correct class he would have placed imo


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi guys anybody got any pics of the show? congrats to everyone who competed and to Steve Fairchild who keeps on coming back betta every showing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> do you know if the winner proved his age yet bro?


i was not aware he was older than 21 shame, why do guys do this if this is to be proven true what a fukcing loser he is.....


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

neilarms said:


> Hi guys anybody got any pics of the show? congrats to everyone who competed and to Steve Fairchild who keeps on coming back betta every showing


Thanks for the comments mate id love to see the judges sheet as sooooo many people are saying i should have won.. but that's bodybuilding for ya.... I will be back even better next time..... :thumb:

whats your plans now mate.....

steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

neilarms said:


> Hi guys anybody got any pics of the show? congrats to everyone who competed and to Steve Fairchild who keeps on coming back betta every showing


He is HUGE!!! without a doubt his best showing to date :thumb:


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

hey steve training my ass off was down kicks in gorsenion for a year and was nagged to go back to jeffs so ive been back there about 5 months. Training going really well completely changed so il bring a different package at the welsh in sept. Hows the gym going good i hear il have to pop and see ya


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

neilarms said:


> hey steve training my ass off was down kicks in gorsenion for a year and was nagged to go back to jeffs so ive been back there about 5 months. Training going really well completely changed so il bring a different package at the welsh in sept. Hows the gym going good i hear il have to pop and see ya


hi mate yes gym going very well.. pop down sometime...

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

how the fook did i place 2nd..... :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> how the fook did i place 2nd..... :confused1:


Looking awsome there steve:thumbup1:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Looking awsome there steve:thumbup1:


Thanks jay....

steve


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

do you want me to speak to one of the judges mate and see what went on and report back to you

paul use to work with me in oceana but we still stay intouch daily

looking fab


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> do you want me to speak to one of the judges mate and see what went on and report back to you
> 
> paul use to work with me in oceana but we still stay intouch daily
> 
> looking fab


mate whats done is done now and wont make any difference... thanks anyway mate..... :thumb:

i was actually better in the eveneing But unfortunatley NABBA only judge in the day.....

speak soon

cheers Mate

Steve


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Looking wicked mate

See u at Southport:thumb:



bigsteve1974 said:


> how the fook did i place 2nd..... :confused1:


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking wikid steve like you said your always improving and you cant do nuthin about it now so just keep what your doing and give them no excuse but we all know how cruel this sport is.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

steve your a diff body builer to the one i saw in potalbot 3 yrs ago


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

they were all awsome!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

steve you look mighty impressive in that pic pal


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> steve your a diff body builer to the one i saw in potalbot 3 yrs ago


is that a good thing or Bad thing... ive concentrated on getting my waist down over the past 2 years and it seems to have worked... i have a coupleo f weak points now that i will work hard at and hopefully bring an even better package next year..... i have my plan in place... so hopefully if all goes well should start to get some placings...ha... :beer:

thanks

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

hilly said:


> steve you look mighty impressive in that pic pal


thanks... i think thats the best ive ever cme in to date....willwork on making it better ....

cheers

steve


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

that is a ****in awsum thing mate ur waist has come in tremendously im saying you look alot harder and ur condition is 10 x better!!!

i would ever slate someone as i know what hard work goes in but ur improvements are fantastic well done


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> that is a ****in awsum thing mate ur waist has come in tremendously im saying you look alot harder and ur condition is 10 x better!!!
> 
> i would ever slate someone as i know what hard work goes in but ur improvements are fantastic well done


thanks mate..... i have worked hard at bringing the waist in.... hopefully it will keep coming in...lol... :thumbup1: ..

many thanks to all for the comments .... all ive had is good feed back....to me that is winning..... :thumb:

cheers

Steve


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> how the fook did i place 2nd..... :confused1:


Fair do's steve looking gd and I thought exactly the same, u goin for the uk nationals? Keep up the gd work


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

what sort of things have u been doing steve?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> what sort of things have u been doing steve?


hi merve... ive kept doing pilates.... and learning to cntrol the mid section alot better in other words not letting relax keeping it in control so even when driving always keeping the abs tight... then i do pilates 3 times a week... i DONT train abs as such any more i do more strecthing and lengthening the abs more like the rugfby players do Core work....

Steve


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

awsum man and when driving thts a good tip thanx mate..how do you find pilates?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

merve500 said:


> awsum man and when driving thts a good tip thanx mate..how do you find pilates?


found pilates very good..... i had one to one lessons for a while then started doing them on my own... i aim to keep it in 3 times a week...after my weight sessions...15 mins a time... but non stop

steve


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

going to give this ago.my as are thru now but have not really directly worked them.are u going to watch any shows soon steve?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i was going to do the nabba brits end of may but too many things going on for me... plus mon,tues,wed, ended up getting a bloody sickness bug... and also my two daughters got it so with my mrs currently revising for her first exams in uni.. i just cant give 100% so i will take the rest of the year now a s a Productive off season which i havent really done since 2007.and also gives me chance to work on my weak points and bring them up....

i will be at the UKBFF wales. show in september supporting the boys from the gym competing...

steve


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

1st timers class was quality this year. was only a spectator for the past 3 years. but i competed in that class this year. toughest 1st timer class ive seen. i didnt place but i absolutely loved it. cant wait for novices next year!!!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> 1st timers class was quality this year. was only a spectator for the past 3 years. but i competed in that class this year. toughest 1st timer class ive seen. i didnt place but i absolutely loved it. cant wait for novices next year!!!


thats the attitude mate..... start aiming at your goals now ready for next year get a plan in action and stick to it.its only you that canmake the changes from this year to next.? :thumbup1:

Steve


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

oh cant wait steve. time to get BIGGER!


----------



## MACHINE375 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hears his family are big into BB - looked well. Wish that lumper in the novices knew how to pose also!!


----------



## MACHINE375 (Apr 17, 2009)

alis have good genetics his uncle and his farther done well in the sport

be interesting to see how he fairs in the brits


----------



## A L I (May 19, 2010)

lol... this was just a comeback for me first of many.

prefer the classical look all day to the distended bellies lookin forward to the britain whatever happens happens. Ill be there no excuses nothing to lose ;0)


----------

